# who's interested in doing a plant meetup in Boston



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello I'm just gaging interest in who would be interested in doing a plant meeting/ Swap/ discussion in the Boston area? I can host If we have enough people in interest. I talked to the people at skipton pet center and they said they can bring plants and aquarium stuff too. I also talked to Karen Randall (somewhat of a plant guru on the east coast) and she agreed to come give a demonstration for a small fee.  My new 60 gallon cube is almost ready so it will be a nice opportunity to give my tank a display. plus free food and drinks I think this will be fun if enough people afe interested 

Just respond to this thread with an "I" if you would be interested in coming out for a Boston meet and maybe let me know what date/time would work for you best.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Hell ya! I'll be there with my camera.  Great Idea.
Come on people! 
O ya, "I" . Weekday nights (after 5pm) especially Friday nights, 
Saturday's and Sundays open. 
Let me know if you guys need help setting up or anything.


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

i'd prolly be in, depending on the day and time. 

btw jazzlvr123 i live with two berklee students.


----------



## gunk (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I'm interested if you are going to still do this.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Ya, lets try to get some more together.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You guys might want to try sending e-mails to our members dennis, texex94, vancat, and janeinupton. They were the previous "core" of NEAPS until it went defunct a year or two ago. They might show up to a plant swap though.

Go SOX!!!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Ahh yes, good idea thanks!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

I am wondering when this Meet will be going on though. Ive been doing alot lately but I had an idea of bringing a tank up and scape it maybe?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like the idea of a plant meet and I can host as long as we get at least a handful of people to attend to make it worthwhile. why don't you guys pm me your E-mail addresses and we can start a mail-list to see who can attend at what time etc..


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

I would love to come. Count me in. Anytime is good for me!

Stevie D


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

ygpm, I'll bring my camera and maybe some moss's, liverworts.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I did my homework and I decided to start a yahoo group: Introducing the brand new  Massachusetts Aquarium Plant society  please join us if your in the area and we can start talking about a meet up time any any other plant topics such as plants for trade and and just showing of your tank to us locals


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thief said:


> I am wondering when this Meet will be going on though. Ive been doing alot lately but I had an idea of bringing a tank up and scape it maybe?


thats a great idea thief PM sent


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

StevieD said:


> I would love to come. Count me in. Anytime is good for me!
> 
> Stevie D


Great stevie pm sent!


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,

I'm a little late on the uptake, but yes, an Eastern MA group would be a great thing. I think Bailin's idea of meeting quarterly, or bi-monthly would be good. I'm in two tropical plant societies, and they meet monthly - its amazing how quickly the meetings roll around!

Anyhow, yes, sadly, I'm one of the folks from MA who was unable to travel to the CT meetings of the NE APS. But gosh, I did enjoy the meetings I was able to attend! And... the planted demo tank NE APS (led by Bailin, Dennis and Bryce) set up at Ned's has been going through a lot of changes, but seems to be a more or less permanent fixture there now! There have been times its looked excellent! And, of course, times its looked less than excellent. Its kind of funny - for awhile, it was the quasi-"magical" healing tank - they'd put any fish that were not looking happy into that tank, and they'd color up nicely and start eating again. 

Personally, I'm just re-emerging after about a 2-year hiatus from major planted tank keeping. I went from the 7 planted tanks I had down to just my 30 gallon "El Natural" tank. The poor thing got only minimal attention - feed the fish, top off evaporated water, change the mechanical filter media now and then, and make sure the light on the timer went on and off as scheduled. I occasionally fed black worms, which apparently set up camp in a dark corner and struck a balance with light predation by the fish. It became an overgrown mini-pond, but a surprisingly healthy one. I have started clearing it out though, and I'm totally amazed at what has not only survived, but flourished in that El Natural tank... left to its own devices. I found a really big Crinum calimistratum hidden among the hygro (it was tiny when I last saw it) and some crypts hiding out as well. I did lose my big Angelfish about a year ago, and a couple of very very old (geriatric) Red Line Rasboras, but the harlequins, danios, ottocinclus and even the "delicate" R. vatifloris were hale and hearty (when I finally pushed aside the dense plants and SAW them for a change, LOL) I tested the water for the first time in months (I know, I know!) before starting to do any big changes, and it was a perfect 7.0 pH, with no ammonia or nitrates, and KH and GH in the "normal" range. HOW it did that ..... I have no clue - I've chalked it up to sheer luck.

So I'm back on the bandwagon of actually paying attention to my tanks, and have resurrected one of the 10-gallons which spent the last 18 months as a 3" deep bog. The anubias nana 'petite' seem to have liked the shallow, barely submerged conditions though, but the wood was disintegrating so I'll have to replant it on something else. That tank, substrate intact (an already settled-down soil substrate is something not to disturb, like sleeping dogs....) is now happily growing some Bylxa japonica, pink-veined hygro, various rotalas and the start of a glosso patch. 

Now that the warm weather is here, all the substrate rinsing and tank washing tasks are easier - yay!

So, are folks looking for something accessible by T, or in the Boston 'burbs?

Good to see some activity on the NE APS area - I really DO miss our meetings. They were always great, and I always learned SO much!
-Jane


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey just joined the yahoo group and I would be interested in plant swaps too. I was there for the end of NEAPs and the meetings were informative and fun. Right now I don't even have a tank set up so I'd be mostly looking for hand outs but in a few months I should be able to contribute cuttings. 

Jane I'm glad to "see" you around


----------

